# sneezing tortie :(



## Josh (Oct 14, 2007)

hi guys. one of my hatchlings is sneezing and sometimes when he sneezes his noses bubbles. 
it doesnt sound like he's wheezing at all, just sneezy. is this something i should be worried about?
i know upper respiratory tract infections are common in DTs...whats the treatment like? i've read that this can only be treated not cured, right?
any tips are appreciated. and as a precaution, maybe folks in the greater LA area could recommend tortoise vets


----------



## Bansh88 (Oct 14, 2007)

If he otherwise seems healthy, don't bother with a vet. that's some big money right there. Just make sure he stays warm, gets sun and is eating. All my young Torts and most of my adults that I adopted has a bit of bubbles and run from their nose. All came up fine.


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

Despite what Bansh88 said, you should bother with a vet.
Tortoises can't show emotion, only lifeless emotions.
It could be something serious, or it could be something to not worry about, but the bubbling nose could be a number of things.
Lack of heat, lack of humidity, lack of supplement.
Or just plain illness.
Id bother with a vet, i made mistakes before cuz i never bothered with a vet.
And bad things happened.

Im not trying to worry youim just lookingout for you and your tortoise


----------



## Bansh88 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not trying to NOT worry him. 
Runny noses and occasional bubbles happen. Especially with Youngins. And especially with outdoor tortoises. An indoor Tortoise has constant temps and humidity. Outdoors has a lot of variables.
If you take your tort in every time they show a sign of less than perfect health, you're going to be in a docs office a lot.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 15, 2007)

I took my torts to Dr. Christenson in Fontana. He works for banfield just off the 215 freeway, by Victoria Gardens-Onterio Mills Mall but he is a herp vet as well as a tort owner and lover. I take mine to him and have been please with him as their vet. The first exam was about $101 for two torts this included deworming them. The second time it was about $65 for both of them for a follow up deworming and check up. Both my Greeks occasionally sneeze and have a bubble or two come out of their noses. He assured me not to worry. They were not wheezing and seemed to be fine. Eating etc. was good. That was over a year ago and they are both doing great.


----------

